# Need help with a Series 2 Large Drive upgrade



## Sincity Tivo (May 17, 2006)

I know this is a topic covered many times but we all feel we have something new to add. I'm upgrading my series 2 tivo TCD540080. I'm moving from an 80 gig to a 320gig seagate. Here is my issue:

I do not have a machine that can boot from CD that accepts an IDE interface. I have an older pentium 200 mmx that has the necessary interface but that means that I need to use mfs tools on floppy (I have 2.0 on floppy).

Is there a way to get the larger drive recognized (right now I'm stuck at 137 mg) when I boot with the floppy? I've done a couple series 1 upgrades to smaller drives so I'm limited in my experience.

I should also mention I don't care about the recordings

Thanks for the help


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Sincity Tivo said:


> I know this is a topic covered many times but we all feel we have something new to add. I'm upgrading my series 2 tivo TCD540080. I'm moving from an 80 gig to a 320gig seagate. Here is my issue:
> 
> I do not have a machine that can boot from CD that accepts an IDE interface. I have an older pentium 200 mmx that has the necessary interface but that means that I need to use mfs tools on floppy (I have 2.0 on floppy).
> 
> ...


You need to specify your software version? You may have the ability to upgrade.
"Most older standalone Series 2 TiVo DVRs require software 7.1 or newer to use hard drives greater than 137GB. On newer standalone Series 2 TiVo DVRs, software 5.1 or greater supports hard drives greater than 137GB. All DirecTV Series 2 TiVo DVRs with software 6.1 or higher supports hard drives greater than 137GB. Directv HD TiVo DVR (HR10-250) has built in support for hard drives greater than 137GB with the software version 3.1 or higher."
quoted from dvrplayground


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

The mfstools diskette distribution does not support drives over 137GB. You might take a look at mfslive.org. There is a windows-based software there. You can put the drives in an external USB drive case (or use a USB adapter cable) to connect the drives to your computer.


----------



## Sincity Tivo (May 17, 2006)

Sorry about that - I'm using software version 9. something when ever the last update was.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Sincity Tivo said:


> Sorry about that - I'm using software version 9. something when ever the last update was.


 then you don't have to do anything just copy tivo os to the new drive and go. "Most older standalone Series 2 TiVo DVRs require software 7.1 or newer to use hard drives greater than 137GB. On newer standalone Series 2 TiVo DVRs, software 5.1 or greater supports hard drives greater than 137GB." earlier quote. Read up on copying the OS to the new drive at www.MFSlive.org


----------



## djgrall (Nov 25, 2005)

QUESTION:

If it is a Tivo firmware issue, can I force the firmware update on the Tivo unit?

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

I have a series 2 tivo TCD540040.

I purchased a Seagate 500 GB PATA Hardrive. 
I downloaded the latest MFSTOOLS2 and created a boot disk.

I have tried multiple methods for copying the 40GB to the 500GB and expanding.

Every method ends with a total time of 147 hours.

The most recent commmand line I used was:

mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hda | mfsrestore -r 4 -s 127 -xzpi - /dev/hdb

hda is the 40 GB
hdb is the 500GB

I know some have mentioned the LB48 kernal. I assume that is part of MFSTOOLS2?

Please forward any comments.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

I have not heard of mfstools2 we have been talking about MFSlive-1.3b.iso and made the assumption that you had an LBA48 boot. If you don't I suggest you go to www.DVRupgrade.com and download the current version of Instantcake for your TiVo. Its $19.99 and comes with a working and tested TiVo image with an LBA48 boot. You will be up and running in less than 1/2 an hour with the full 500GB disk. You may but likely may not find an image elsewhere, but Stan Simmons has not been seen doing this for about a month and his Email box is full.
Your best choice is Instantcake from DVRupgrade. What ever you decide is up to you. Best of Luck.


----------



## djgrall (Nov 25, 2005)

Thanks!

I figured it out.

I downloaded the latest MFSTools at MFSlive.org. The new boot CD work perfect!

Didn't cost me a dime!

Thanks for your help!


----------

